# Hydraulic problems



## Timothy Sieverkropp (Dec 16, 2020)

We have a 2012 jd9560rt. When it is hooked up to our air drill cart, the hydraulic motor that runs the fan will for a split second hesitate or even stop. We are at a loss, our JD dealer could not replicate it, but they didn't have an air cart with a fan to hook up to the tractor. Any idea's, cavitation?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

HAve you tried connecting fan to a different valve? Do all scv's do the same thing? How often does it do it? Does it do it when activating another function? Any chance you can connect air drill cart to another tractor to rule out a problem on the cart? The pilot solenoid in valve may be culprit if only doing it on one valve. If doing on all valves, then problem could be with pump or priority valve.


----------

